# Expats in Chiang Mai & Hua Hin Pros/Cons



## sweenjr56

Hello Thai Expats,
I am making my 5th trip back to the LOS with my Thai wife in less than a week. She has been working here in the States as an RN but has sent over some seed money and is opening a convenience store with her sister in her village in Prachinburi province. We hope to retire in Thailand in a few short years. I have garnished a great deal of insight reading the posts here. I wanted to just say thanks and get opinions of which place an Expat Artist/Photographer would thrive in? Bless you all.

Here are a few links from past trips. 

Thailand Photos 2009
http://www.madkatstudios.com/Thailand2009/index.html[Links to own website removed by moderator]

Thailand Photos 2008
http://www.madkatstudios.com/Thailand2008/index.html[Links to own website removed by moderator]

~John


----------



## californiabeachboy

sweenjr56 said:


> Hello Thai Expats,
> I am making my 5th trip back to the LOS with my Thai wife in less than a week. She has been working here in the States as an RN but has sent over some seed money and is opening a convenience store with her sister in her village in Prachinburi province. We hope to retire in Thailand in a few short years. I have garnished a great deal of insight reading the posts here. I wanted to just say thanks and get opinions of which place an Expat Artist/Photographer would thrive in? Bless you all.
> 
> Here are a few links from past trips.
> 
> Thailand Photos 2009
> [Links to own website removed by moderator]
> http://www.madkatstudios.com/Thailand2009/index.htmlThailand Photos 2008
> [Links to own website removed by moderator]
> http://www.madkatstudios.com/Thailand2008/index.html~John



Great photos - I really enjoyed looking at them. 

I have never been to Chiang Mai but I have been to Hua Hin. It is a really nice little town - I think good for artists. But I think it would hot and humid year round, whereas Chiang Mai gets a tiny little winter (at night anyway). I am looking at retiring in Thailand as well but the heat and humidity gets to me after a while, so probably only part of the year for me.

Good luck


----------



## sweenjr56

Thanks for looking and glad you enjoyed them californiabeachboy!
I'm from NH, so I know what you mean about the heat/humidity, but I'm sure we'll get used to it  I'm tired of the winters here, the rat race and the taxes. I'm looking to simplify my life and do more of what I love to do... 
Take care,


----------

